# My Valentines Gift



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 7, 2010)

For a vanity table, I've been using a coffee table with drawers underneath, sitting on a cushion. I quite liked it, it was comfy first thing in the morning, all my stuff was put away nicely. But I have been eyeing up some of the great setups that I've seen on here, and obviously Hubby has been paying attention, because the other night I came home and found this all set up for me...

This is pretty much what I found when I walked in (I've reorganized a few things on top)












I won't bore anyone with the few items I have, but I have discovered that all those tupperware containers that no longer have a matching lid (and were destined to the recycle bin next week!), now have a new purpose






Here's my big basket o'crap. It will be going, most of the stuff in there can easily find a new home (things like my travel case that I only use a few times a year doesn't need to be within arms reach)






And my last little drawer. I had another one that I painted, but then the drawers wouldn't open properly anymore (even after I tried sanding the paint off!). So this will stay practical even if its not that pretty.






It sure feels much nicer to sit properly and comfortably rather then curled up on a cushion! Hubby won extra extra brownie points for this!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Feb 7, 2010)

aww...
Thats awesome!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 7, 2010)

that's a lovely thing for him to do, especially putting the roses on there too, so sweet


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aww, what a great unselfish thing to do! Glad you are all set up now


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

Aww, what a sweet hubby! Looks so organized. I'm jealous that you have a space right by a natural light source to apply makeup!


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep, hubby is definitely in the good books! Only problem now is that we had said we weren't exchanging gifts, but he surprised me anyways. Now I need to come up with something sweet for him by the weekend!


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww, that was a very thoughtful gesture on his part. 

This is what keeps a healthy marriage -- endless life of selfless actions.


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 8, 2010)

I like this vanity! Such a great gift too


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome gift.. What a thoughtful hubby!


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 10, 2010)

aww thats so sweet of him to do! my fiancee wouldnt do that for me, he doesnt care about my girlie stuff like that. =\
lol.
i love the setup, nice and clean.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2010)

A really great gift! Enjoy!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 14, 2010)

What a great valentines day gift enjoy it!


----------



## SafarE (Feb 15, 2010)

aww wow what a nice gift!!  i think its so sweet when a man pays attention to something like that


----------



## Civies (Feb 16, 2010)

What a great hubby!


----------



## kkischer04 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so jealous, where did he get it?! I love it its perfect


----------



## crazylove382 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ooh great gift! Any chance you know where the chair is from?


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

That is so sweet. Wish hubby would surprise me like that, he will get me anything i ask, but sometimes it would be nice to be surprised.


----------



## Cupid (Mar 3, 2010)

Awww so cute! So nice of him!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2010)

How thoughtful! It's perfect


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww cute


----------

